# Strange algae? ID and removal questions.



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought some Monosolenium tenerum a few days ago. I noticed yesterday that small pieces are dying off, and there's these 1-1.5cm long white threads coming from the dying pieces. They're very fine and wave in the current, they're not stiff.

When removed from the tank, this thread like stuff bunches together and looks like a white cat hair (I thought perhaps, somehow, a cat hair did get into the stuff). When I tried to pull it off of a healthy leaf, it proved rather difficult to tear off, considering how fine it is.

I don't think I'll be able to get a picture, my camera doesn't have a macro mode, but I can try later.

I'm concerned this is going to spread to the rest of the pellia, and I don't want it all to die off. Does anyone know what this is, if it's even algae, and how I can treat it?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hydra?


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

John P. said:


> Hydra?


Definitely not. It looks like very fine cotton threads or something.

I'll get a picture in a few hours.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

it might be rhizoids growing from the Monoselenium "leaf" (thallus). These are natural and absorb nutrients, and can also be used for attachment. Moss has them too.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here are photos.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, those are rhizoids, and they are normal.


----------

